# Diamondbrite Ceramic Glaze



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Following on from the Turtle Wax Ice SnS (or Hydrophobic Spray Sealant), I saw this advertised on carparts4less this morning: https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...854937955026403052386863746875504507940757272

With the 'weekend17' code it works out at £6.82 so thought I'd give it a try. Don't know too much about it but apparently has a ceramic SiO2 formula so who knows. At that price, I don't mind adding it to my collection. Will post again once I've tried it out.

I did a quick search but didn't find much info on here about it, not sure if it's a new product. Any thoughts?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

From looking at their Fakebook page it looks like they now have a retail side

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I must be doing something wrong as I find it impossible to find anything on their site using the search function. What category are the detailing products listed under?

Thanks


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

From scrolling through photos









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Well this arrived yesterday. Super-fast delivery from cp4l, ordered Sunday morning using the free delivery method!










Not had a chance to use it yet, but it smells pleasant. Will be trying it out over the weekend, so will see how it goes.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

The what’s the rules on this keeping it dry and washing etc ?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

GSD said:


> The what's the rules on this keeping it dry and washing etc ?


It's just a spray sealant. So should be fine to wash and get wet soon as Like sonax spray seal. It's not a ceramic spray


----------



## gurj001 (Apr 15, 2011)

watching this thread with interest


----------



## Ben85 (Dec 19, 2017)

66Rob said:


> I must be doing something wrong as I find it impossible to find anything on their site using the search function. What category are the detailing products listed under?
> 
> Thanks


You need to find what you are looking for on eurocarparts then copy the product code into the search bar on cp4l and the product will come up. They are different sites for what appears to be the same company. Often bigger savings to be had on detailing products on cp4l in my experience. I keep a spread sheet with lowest prices I have seen each item I regularly buy from both sites and 90% of the time cp4l is the cheapest.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Time to update this. I wanted to do it earlier but my phone took an age to upload the pics.

Anyway, gave this a go at the weekend and was a bit shocked at first then quite impressed. To start, the trigger doesn't seem as high quality as the Turtle Wax one but it works fine for now. It's a 500ml bottle and the liquid doesn't smell bad at all. Gave the bottle a shake, quick spray and was greeted with a dark coloured liquid on the panel. :doublesho Buffed it off and retreated back to the garage and opened the bottle:










It's very blue! Decanted some into a clear spray bottle I had lying about and when you compare it to BSD you can see just how dark it is. I can only assume this is due to it being a glaze so it has some masking properties? But I don't know so I'm only guessing. 










Anyway, back to the car and tried again:










Does look a bit worrying seeing a dark coloured liquid sprayed onto the panel but it very easily buffs away. I did one spray, wiped over the panel, turned the cloth over and buffed it up. Then doubled the cloth back on itself for a final buff.

Result:










A quick spray with the hose shows it beads nicely, still not as good as BSD but probably on a par with the TW Sealant.










Man is it slick though! Running the back of my hand across the surface, you can easily feel how slick the panel is compared to an untreated one. I really like this and it makes me think that dirt etc would have a hard job sticking to it.

Now it was a sunny day so I was reluctant to go over the whole car with it as the panels were red-hot and I didn't have time to put the car in the garage. I did, however, try it on one panel which was in direct sunlight - it actually buffed up quite easily, if a little bit more smeary than on a cool panel.

To sum up, I like it, though that it only my opinion! Others may not. Obviously I can't comment on longevity but it seems very easy to apply (easier than TW), gives a nice deep, glossy shine and beads well. As I said before - it only cost £6.82 delivered so I thought it was worth a punt but I'm now looking forward to giving the whole car a coat of it at some point.

I've added another item to the collection.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Must admit, I expected more interest in this. Maybe as it’s not been reviewed by any big name detailers on YouTube.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

How was the result? Looks good in a pic but only you will see the difference and know the true picture ?

Funny you mention BSD so highly over tw. I have been using BSD all year on a variety of cars quite impressed, however I tried the TW recently and it had far better water behaviour and alot easier and nicer to apply than BSD and as it's a sealant I would expect it to last longer too ?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I noticed you said easier than TW. I don't quite see what can be easier than a few squirts on a MF, spread and buff. As easy as any QD on the market to use and certainly far nicer to apply and remove than BSD. 

As for the diamond brite, I'd be interested to see more on this. Maybe some flat panel hydrophobicity shots and test it's durability?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Always happy to help. Maybe find another decent, low priced product for others to try. Read the whole post though:


v_r_s said:


> How was the result? Looks good in a pic but only you will see the difference and know the true picture ?


What I said:


Del-GTi said:


> To sum up, I like it.... it seems very easy to apply (easier than TW), gives a nice deep, glossy shine and beads well.


I still like it, applied it to the wife's car over the weekend and find it very nice to use. Unfortunately it rained soon after so I've stuck some beading pics below.



Brian1612 said:


> I noticed you said easier than TW. I don't quite see what can be easier than a few squirts on a MF, spread and buff. As easy as any QD on the market to use and certainly far nicer to apply and remove than BSD.


You're sort of contradicting yourself there as you're saying that BSD isn't that nice to apply/remove (I agree) but you're questioning what can be easier than squirt, spread, buff!

Like I said, I'm only giving my opinion here. I totally agree, BSD isn't that nice to work with. I posted in the thread about the TW Sealant where I found it to be a bit greasy/smeary but actually you mentioned that maybe less product is better. I tried that and you know what? you were right. :thumb: Cheers. All I'm saying is, the experience I've had with the Diamondbrite was that it was even nicer to work with.

Anyway, as requested, a couple of beading pics of the Diamondbrite:



















This one is left side TW Sealant (2 weeks old), right side BSD(freshly applied). I shouldn't have applied the BSD as I was trialling the longevity of the two as a comparison but had a brain fart!:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That looks pretty decent for a spray and wipe qd. Seems to be some really decent products available from the likes of eurocarparts for dirt cheap as well!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

It's as well to remember the origins of this company. They market a 'hard sell' product to be retailed by the motor trade with a worthless warranty at an excessive mark-up aimed at new-car-buyers. And we know they attempt to close down bad press. That means you cannot rely on what you see about Diamondsh1te products.

What I see here is a product that causes beading. Great! But that is not the issue, is it? *How long does it last is real question. *Just don't believe any claim for longevity from Diamondbrite*.*

I use Autoglanz Hydreseal; it pressure washer sprays on and rinses off and last me up to 4 months or more. There must be loads of similar products from other manufacturers. Why not spend your money with an ethical company?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I can't get on with BSD, just too grabby.

Car Plan Super Gloss is one to try. It leaves the paint so smooth its unreal.

I still prefer the spray on jet wash off type product though as they work just as effective.

So Bouncers Bead Juice, Auto Glanz, or Gyeon Wet Coat etc. All seem to last for 2-3 months with minimal effort.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Croques said:


> It's as well to remember the origins of this company. They market a 'hard sell' product to be retailed by the motor trade with a worthless warranty at an excessive mark-up aimed at new-car-buyers. And we know they attempt to close down bad press. That means you cannot rely on what you see about Diamondsh1te products.
> 
> What I see here is a product that causes beading. Great! But that is not the issue, is it? *How long does it last is real question. *Just don't believe any claim for longevity from Diamondsh1te*.*
> 
> I use Autoglanz Hydreseal; it pressure washer sprays on and rinses off and last me up to 4 months or more. There must be loads of similar products from other manufacturers. Why not spend your money with an ethical company? Just not Diamondsh1te eh?


Given it's his money I think he can spend it on whatever he wants. He's clearly happy with the results and rates the product. It is a QD so anything beyond a few months would be impressive.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Given it's his money I think he can spend it on whatever he wants. He's clearly happy with the results and rates the product. It is a QD so anything beyond a few months would be impressive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Are you actually recommending this company???


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Croques said:


> It's as well to remember the origins of this company. They market a 'hard sell' product to be retailed by the motor trade with a worthless warranty at an excessive mark-up aimed at new-car-buyers. And we know they attempt to close down bad press. That means you cannot rely on what you see about Diamondsh1te products.
> 
> What I see here is a product that causes beading. Great! But that is not the issue, is it? *How long does it last is real question. *Just don't believe any claim for longevity from Diamondsh1te*.*
> 
> I use Autoglanz Hydreseal; it pressure washer sprays on and rinses off and last me up to 4 months or more. There must be loads of similar products from other manufacturers. Why not spend your money with an ethical company? Just not Diamondsh1te eh?


I hear enough about ethics at work and do my training once a year. I certainly don't need a lecture from you on the alleged unethical conduct of another company!

You clearly have a bee in your bonnet about Diamondbrite. That's up to you. I wasn't asking your opinion on how I should spend my money. If you must know, I bought it because it's marketed as a spray ceramic glaze, no other reason. And as for your question about how long it lasts, was it a question? Or were you just ranting?

For info, I've found it to last approx 3 months. As Brian says, it's a qd and usually are topped up regularly anyway.


----------



## stugarlinge1970 (Apr 22, 2014)

I got a full diamondbrite kit with my new Peugeot 3008 suv, got the diamondbrite chucked in for signing on the dotted line, their spirit glass cleaner is the best I've used to clean glass, the ceramic glaze is a QD I rate gives the red pearl metallic a lovely deep shine, I did half the bonnet and compared halves, alot better than megiuars QD which had the finish of water compared, just bought some more sonax bsd so I'll compare it to that


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Del-GTi said:


> I hear enough about ethics at work and do my training once a year. I certainly don't need a lecture from you on the alleged unethical conduct of another company!
> 
> You clearly have a bee in your bonnet about Diamondbrite. That's up to you. I wasn't asking your opinion on how I should spend my money. If you must know, I bought it because it's marketed as a spray ceramic glaze, no other reason. And as for your question about how long it lasts, was it a question? Or were you just ranting?
> 
> For info, I've found it to last approx 3 months. As Brian says, it's a qd and usually are topped up regularly anyway.


Three months and topped up regularly? Well any old QD would work wouldn't it? Even ONR in deionized water - if you top up regularly!

If you re read, carefully, what I wrote, You will discover I was not 'telling anyone how to spend their money'. That little red-herring - a convenient error of English comprehension - was incorrectly raised by another and you've picked up on it. I'm reasonably literate; I choose my words carefully and am alert to that particular trap.

What you are effectively saying you will use any product so long as it works. Your experience of 'ethics' appears to be it is something others impose on you - by lecture. That is quite sad if you really see life that way; most of us gain our 'moral compass' in childhood from our close family.

If you do lack such a compass it would suggest that if I set up a retailing company tomorrow, selling a QD made by the captive Chinese Uighurs, held as slaves, (as a wild example), you wouldn't bat an eyelid. And if said QD produced lovely beading you'd go ahead and buy it regardless?

(To be clear, for the trouble makers, I am not saying Diamodsh1te have any connection with the Uighurs nor do they use slaves to manufacture DS products.)

Now I think I've said nearly all I need to. You know I think DS are a crap company and should be avoided by anyone with even a hint of a social conscience. Also avoid their products, not for me, but to show solidarity with a fellow detailer who earns his living detailing and has been heavily leaned on by DS.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Croques said:


> Three months and topped up regularly? Well any old QD would work wouldn't it? Even ONR in deionized water - if you top up regularly!
> 
> If you re read, carefully, what I wrote, You will discover I was not 'telling anyone how to spend their money'. That little red-herring - a convenient error of English comprehension - was incorrectly raised by another and you've picked up on it. I'm reasonably literate; I choose my words carefully and am alert to that particular trap.
> 
> ...


That's personal opinion, next youll be telling people not to shop on Ali Express or by from Primark or to chose Numatics henry to hover over Dyson, social conscience is a joke and im certain you would have purchased a product from a les than ethical company and dident know it, so if you think DS are crap fine but dont be spouting social conscience.

I would imagine most of the clothes we are wearing are made in less than ethical factories!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys let’s keep the these related to the original post and not target each other


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

cossiecol said:


> Guys let's keep the these related to the original post and not target each other


Agreed, thanks for the reality check, im interseted in durability so will be keeping an eye on this


----------

